# Vaccine Reaction(non GSD)



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My friend got the lepto shot for both her dogs on Saturday. By Sunday one of the dogs was acting more lethargic and running a temp, but she chalked it up to being exhausted because of an all day play date on Sunday. I got a text this morning because she wasn't going to work, but taking him in to the vet. The vet said a reaction to the shot and his temp was almost 105. Is it normal to still be running a temp 5 days after the vaccine? He weighs about 30 pounds and is 3 yrs old. She also gave him revolution on Tues, which he always gets without issue. The reg vets aren't in, so she seen another vet that was filling in. I don't think it's normal to have a fever for that many days. What do you guys think? He is really not wanting to eat and picks at his food and she had to pour some water from a bottle for him to drink. He is also walking stiffly, which might be because of where the shot was given. I think she should possibly call a different vet, what do you guys think?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am pretty sure that isn't normal. From my experience vaccs reactions like this present within 24 hrs. I would be calling another vet.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, definite reaction! 

Dr. Jean Dodds - Vaccination Researcher: "Beyond the immediate hypersensitivity reactions, other acute events tend to occur 24 to 72 hours afterward, or 7 to 45 days later in a delayed type immunological response. 1,6,9,10 *Even more delayed adverse effects *include mortality from hightitered measles vaccine in infants, canine distemper antibodies in joint diseases of dogs, and feline injection site 
fibrosarcomas." Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions

Here are a few of my notes on Lepto:
_*Dr Patricia Jordan is a vet who has done a great deal of research into the vaccine issue. She added these comments: "Kidney failure is a common sequel to vaccination. The basement membrane is susceptible to damage from a clogging that results as the immune complexes are drained via the *__*lymphatics*__*. The kidney is a big part of the lymphatic system. The body tries to clear the toxins in the vaccines and there is damage done in this clearing mechanism.” Doctor Jordan goes on to say in another article that if you want to see 4 or more years of skin issues and itching……go ahead and give your dog the Lepto! *_http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/LEPTOMANIA-by-Dr.-Patricia-Jordan.pdf SMOKE AND MIRRORS | Dogs Naturally Magazine Her book is called "Mark Of The Beast - Hidden In Plain Sight"

_*"Lepto is a very adverse event associated vaccine and the damndest thing is that lepto vaccines simply do not work. Dr Ron Schultz (the world's foremost independent authority on canine vaccines) hates to see them in with anything else and, in puppies, advises that they are completely finished with the viral inoculations before getting a vaccine against Lepto, which he neither recommends nor advocates - even in Lepto endemic areas.*_* I have seen older dogs go into kidney failure within two days of receiving a Lepto vaccine." * 



_*Vaccines can also cause the disease you're attempting to prevent. In the Canine Health Concern vaccine survey, 100% of dogs with leptospirosis contracted it just after being vaccinated against it. Leptospirosis, of course, attacks the kidneys - and the puppy had severe kidney damage. *__*http://www.dogsadverserea...cines/vaccineDamage.html*_


I hope her dog is ok.
Moms
http://www.dogsadversereactions.com/vaccines/vaccineDamage.html
_*
*_


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Any update on your friends dog?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Any update on your friends dog?


She claims he perked up but still isn't eating great. I'm not pushing the issue with her, but I still feel something isn't right. She's very vague about it to. The dog has to go in for the booster in a couple weeks.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

llombardo said:


> She claims he perked up but still isn't eating great. I'm not pushing the issue with her, but I still feel something isn't right. She's very vague about it to. The dog has to go in for the booster in a couple weeks.


Wow!
Sure hope she reconsiders getting that booster!
I mean, the vet even said it was a reaction! 

Moms


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't vaccinate for Lepto and never had a a dog get sick. They all have swam in various bodies of water.
Over vaccination is IMO more dangerous than life itself.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I just vaxd for Lepto after finding out my vet has treated 4 cases in the last year, all from where I go backpacking and hiking. My dog had his booster last week and no reaction at all. Of course, he is 82lbs-- 3 years old this last June. 

It's also possible that the dog picked up something at the vet-- hard to say but if I were her I'd be careful with the booster. Maybe administer benadryl first, or even rethink it if she's sure it was the vax. 

Wolfy, just because you've never had a dog get sick doesn't mean that people shouldn't vax. I freaking hate statements like that. "I texted last night while I drove and I didn't get in an accident-- so texting must be safe for everyone".


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From everything I've read about the lepto vaccine, smaller breeds and coat color(white/creme) seem to have reactions to the vax. 
If this were my dog, I'd be on the phone with the vet and make sure they report the reaction. I bet there are way more reactions than reported, most people don't relate the dogs condition to getting jabbed. 
I hope I'm wrong, but I've also read that the Lepto vaccine is the same dose regardless of the dogs size, why are the professionals allowing that to happen? You'd think they would give dosage according to size if there are so many issues with smaller dogs.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I would be interested in why the dose is the same too-- I would suspect there is a reason, but who knows. 

Some dogs will never really 'need' the vax. If I had a small dog, I would definitely weigh the risk/benefit. 

However, again: Saying just because one's dog hasn't gotten it, is like saying tick or flea repellents aren't necessary because 'my dog hasn't ever gotten one'. 

(We don't really have fleas here in the dry inland mountain country, but that doesn't mean other dogs don't get fleas!)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She had a hard time deciding. She was already there when the vet threw the vaccine idea at her. They have also had a few cases which scared her. She called me right away and I was still weighing the options when she decided to do it. The smaller of her dogs which is mostly white with some brown did fine. The dog with issues is mostly white with black. I wonder what color has to do with it? I also don't think this was necessarily the right time to give it, because in the spring when we get all the rain the shot will already be in the 6-12 month mark, which I'm not sure will give full coverage if they aren't sure the shot lasts even a year.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When Karlo contracted Lepto, my mom was concerned because her small(10# terrier mix) dog wasn't vax'd for it,, so constantly chasing oppossums and raccoons that go in the yard. She decided not to have him vaccinated now, but may do so in the spring.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> When Karlo contracted Lepto, my mom was concerned because her small(10# terrier mix) dog wasn't vax'd for it,, so constantly chasing oppossums and raccoons that go in the yard. She decided not to have him vaccinated now, but may do so in the spring.


It would be nice to know how long the vaccine really does last. My friend has some wildlife in her yard, bunnies for sure, but she has a fenced yard with a board that is broke. She could have easily fixed that board and put more dirt along fence line to keep critters out. That is what I probably would have done until the spring time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Even though a yard is fenced, if there are trees, there are critters. And even squirrels can carry lepto, urinate from the tree branches onto the lawn. Though most dogs can fight off the bacteria if they aren't exposed in large doses. I still think Karlo licked a fresh piddle puddle and got a massive dose, something he couldn't fight off.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My concern with the Lepto vaccine are not limited to the possible reactions but the fact that there are 2 vaccines available...so i have been told. One covers 2 strains and the other covers 4 strains. There are I believe 10+ strains of Lepto. So if I vaccinate for it I risk a reaction...deadly for some and my dog still isn't necessarily covered. I just can't see myself risking my dogs health with a vaccine that covers less than 40% of the Lepto strains.
I will continue to keep my dogs healthy by keeping the Immune system strong with a Raw diet and minimal vaccines.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Even though a yard is fenced, if there are trees, there are critters. And even squirrels can carry lepto, urinate from the tree branches onto the lawn. Though most dogs can fight off the bacteria if they aren't exposed in large doses. I still think Karlo licked a fresh piddle puddle and got a massive dose, something he couldn't fight off.


She is lucky with trees, none around her. I on the other hand am surrounded by them I really don't want to take my dogs anywhere anymore unless it's in the middle of the winter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I tracked Karlo today for the first time since his nightmare began. I know my fear is crazy, and he is fairly immune to the common strains. 
The track today was 'contaminated' with a family of sandhill cranes, lol....what a distraction when they appeared at the end of the track right by the reward. Then they flew off, circled and landed in another part of the property. Karlo could care less about the chuckit reward, he was interested in the scent they left behind.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=848416545170894&set=vb.100000076707255&type=2&theater


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Saphire said:


> My concern with the Lepto vaccine are not limited to the possible reactions but the fact that there are 2 vaccines available...so i have been told. One covers 2 strains and the other covers 4 strains. There are I believe 10+ strains of Lepto. So if I vaccinate for it I risk a reaction...deadly for some and my dog still isn't necessarily covered. I just can't see myself risking my dogs health with a vaccine that covers less than 40% of the Lepto strains.


My concerns as well. There are over 230 strains broken down into 8 or so groups and I would be more confident if the vaccine had more research attached. As dangerous as it can be(the disease) one would think they would have more info(on the vaccine and coverage) and it wouldn't be so vague. I do believe it can help with some of the strains, but they can't guarantee that either. The vets do not say we have had four cases and out if those 4 this many were vaccinated, those numbers could make the world of difference for people on the fence about giving or not giving this vaccine. I still don't know what I'm going to do with mine.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

As I understand it, as with most vaccines that have multiple strains, the 4 way one covers the strains responsible for the majority of cases in dogs. I'd rather have 20% risk than 100% risk. The decision to vax is personal but should be based on science, not scare tactics.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My concerns as well. There are over 230 strains broken down into 8 or so groups and I would be more confident if the vaccine had more research attached. As dangerous as it can be(the disease) one would think they would have more info(on the vaccine and coverage) and it wouldn't be so vague. I do believe it can help with some of the strains, but they can't guarantee that either. The vets do not say we have had four cases and out if those 4 this many were vaccinated, those numbers could make the world of difference for people on the fence about giving or not giving this vaccine. I still don't know what I'm going to do with mine.



My vet confirmed that out of the 4 cases of confirmed Lepto they have treated, none of the dogs were vaxd. Please make sure you reference you are talking about _your _clinic/vet; not in general.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I tracked Karlo today for the first time since his nightmare began. I know my fear is crazy, and he is fairly immune to the common strains.
> The track today was 'contaminated' with a family of sandhill cranes, lol....what a distraction when they appeared at the end of the track right by the reward. Then they flew off, circled and landed in another part of the property. Karlo could care less about the chuckit reward, he was interested in the scent they left behind.
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=848416545170894&set=vb.100000076707255&type=2&theater


He is looking good and alert


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> My vet confirmed that out of the 4 cases of confirmed Lepto they have treated, none of the dogs were vaxd. Please make sure you reference you are talking about _your _clinic/vet; not in general.


Well every vet I have called has not been able to confirm that, neither was my friends vet. Since I have contacted more then several vets on this I will keep it as a general until I can find one that can and will. Thanks for your input, I'm sure others understood what I was saying and didn't take it as literal as you and are able to confirm that info on their own with their own vets.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm the one who actually mentioned 'four cases'. You never mentioned anything else in the other posts (unless I missed something) about cases at all. Interesting that you used that in your analogy. Of course I would take that literally.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> I'm the one who actually mentioned 'four cases'. You never mentioned anything else in the other posts (unless I missed something) about cases at all. Interesting that you used that in your analogy. Of course I would take that literally.


In post #11 I mentioned several cases, which the number was four for my friend to. I apologize if you thought I was throwing the number out there based on your post. It in fact is the number she heard and the same number I have been hearing when I call vets everywhere.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

It surely must all be a conspiracy then, if every vet has said 'four'!! 


Why are you calling vets everywhere? I personally have known two out of the three vets at my clinic for 22 years. I've been going there since I got my first big dog at age 21. They have even come to my home to put my animals to sleep when that day has come. I've had that relationship longer than I've been married.  I trust what they say. I make my own decisions, I don't blindly follow what they suggest for everything, but I sure as heck value their input. 

As should most people trust or find a vet they can trust, rather than getting all their info from an internet forum. (Not to suggest you).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> It surely must all be a conspiracy then, if every vet has said 'four'!!
> 
> 
> Why are you calling vets everywhere? I personally have known two out of the three vets at my clinic for 22 years. I've been going there since I got my first big dog at age 21. They have even come to my home to put my animals to sleep when that day has come. I've had that relationship longer than I've been married.  I trust what they say. I make my own decisions, I don't blindly follow what they suggest for everything, but I sure as heck value their input.
> ...


The vets in my area really aren't seeing the cases, but they all agree that it has spiked in the City of Chicago. I just called vets in different counties then my own to try to get an idea where it's showing up. I couldn't find any websites with the data so I just called. My own personal vet also stated it's becoming more common in the City. My vet is about a half hour away, so I just checked in all directions, yes I probably need to get a life. I just need to do my own research before I make a decision for my own dogs. The vets in this area are still not recommending the shot and most are still shying away from it or being very vague about it at best.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My poodle (12 lb and pure white) has had the Lepto vaccine each year with no side effects. Delgado has had no side effects either, and since they are around wildlife often and hiking offleash I'm going to continue vaccinating for it. I've talked it over with my vet and I'm happy with my decision, neither dog has contracted the disease either so maybe I'm just very blessed or the vaccine is doing it's job. Who knows :shrug:

I don't push the vaccine either way on other people, I really believe it should be a decision between you and your vet. Weigh the benefits and risks yourself and make the decision.


----------

